# Turner Flux, Chica o debo cambiar a Mediana



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hola Estimados Ciclistas, aunque se que es arriegado pedir opiniones y quizas es cuestiòn de gustos, quiero comentarles que tengo una Turner Flux talla Chica, basado en los comentarios de la persona que me la vendiò compré la talla chica, la verdad estoy muy contento con la bici, me gusta mucho el desempeño que tiene, aunque en las subidas muy empinadas siento que me tengo que inclinar un poco hacia adelante, aunque creo la he tenido que adaptar un poco, no sé si será mejor cambiar el cuadro por uno Mediano... aqui se las presento, ....que opinan.....

Mido 1.73
Con el poste Seatback la medida del Top tube es 22.7 pulgadas y el poste del manubrio es de 100 mm


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Dificil pues parece que caes entre tallas.

Aunque... si con el poste setback es que obtienes el 22.7" y aun con el poste de 100mm te sientes en la parte de atras de la bici, pues a lo mejor una M con un poste de unos 75mm te viene mejor.

Por que no empiezas probando con un poste baraton, pero recto, sin setback? O es que ya probaste y te sientes muy apretado en el cuadro?

Felicidades... esta de pelos tu cleta. Ojala que le encuentres el punto dulce.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

De hecho si probé con un recto y la sentía mas que justa, con el seatback la siento mejor, de hecho es solo al subir escalones o trechos muy empinados cuando tengo la sensación de que se puede levantar la llanta delantera.......
Alguién comentó en este foro que si se usaba el poste tan salido era probable que te quedaba chica la bici......
Gracias por el comentario de la cleta... a tus órdenes aca en GDL


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Mediana.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

biker231 said:


> De hecho si probé con un recto y la sentía mas que justa, con el seatback la siento mejor, de hecho es solo al subir escalones o trechos muy empinados cuando tengo la sensación de que se puede levantar la llanta delantera.......
> Alguién comentó en este foro que si se usaba el poste tan salido era probable que te quedaba chica la bici......
> Gracias por el comentario de la cleta... a tus órdenes aca en GDL


Sip... es posible que te quede chica.

Trata de probar una bici de una talla mas grande antes de pedir un cuadro nuevo. A lo mejor la M la sientes muy grande, pero al menos yo prefiero un tubo superior largo con un poste corto.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Dificil pues parece que caes entre tallas.
> 
> Aunque... si con el poste setback es que obtienes el 22.7" y aun con el poste de 100mm te sientes en la parte de atras de la bici, pues a lo mejor una M con un poste de unos 75mm te viene mejor.
> 
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi estimado Warp :

Cuando ví la foto dije ¡ esa Turner Flux la conozco ! claro fué mía y la vendí hace tiempo, sin embargo no se si fué a la misma persona , ya que hace tiempo la ví a la venta dos o tres veces en mercado libre.

Me gustaría hacer algunos comentarios al respecto del problema y dudas que expresa su actual propietario .

La medida exacta de toptube de esa bici es 22.5 , en realidad ahí no importa si el poste es seatback o recto , ya que a la altura donde se toma la medida paralela al piso el retroceso del poste del asiento todavía no afecta , me explico ; la curva comienza mas arriba de donde se toma el largo del toptube .

Ahora , ya sentado en la bici si hay una diferencia debida al retroceso .

Yo la usé mucho tiempo con poste recto y a mi me gustaba como me acomodaba , yo mido 1.75 que son casi 5.9

Turner recomienda que para las estaturas de 5 ´7 a 5´ 10 la medium y de 5¨3 a 5´6 la small , sin embargo la gran mayoria de fabricantes dice que sus recomendaciones no son palabra de Dios , es decir depende mucho el gusto y como se acomode el ciclista .

Yo lo he comentado un montón de veces a veces me acomodo con la medium a veces con la small , por ejemplo en las Turner de antes del DW Link me gustaba mas tener small , sin embargo a partir de las DW link prefiero la medium , en las Santacruz Blur LT uso large y en la Ibis Mojo uso medium , cada bici maneja diferentes números en sus tallas .

Por otro lado a partir del DW link Turner cambió un poco las medidas y los ángulos de las Flux .

La Flux en cuestion está diseñada para una horquilla de 100 mms. de tal forma que con una de 120 en las subidas con algo de dificultad se va a levantar la llanta si no se pone énfasis en empujar el manubrio y un poco de body english , mas que el tubo seatback le ayudaría una potencia un poco mas larga digamos de 110 mms 0° de inclinación .

Las Flux DW Link si aceptan perfectamente las horquillas de 120 mms. ya que tienen sus angulos un poco mas relajados ( aunque no lo digan...) y el DW Link hace que la bici en subida o al aplicar presión en los pedales no se comprime ni se mueve tanto como el HL por lo que la bici se compensa y no tiene ningun problema con 120 adelante .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Sip... es posible que te quede chica.
> 
> Trata de probar una bici de una talla mas grande antes de pedir un cuadro nuevo. A lo mejor la M la sientes muy grande, pero al menos yo prefiero un tubo superior largo con un poste corto.


Yo no estoy tan seguro de que si necesitas un poste con setback (o como se diga en español) sea que el cuadro sea necesariamente mas chico y que necesites uno mas grande. En casi todas mis bicis he usado un poste con setback y me han funcionado bien.

Hasta donde tengo entendido, colocas el asiento de acuerdo a la posición del asiento en relación al eje de centro antes de fijarte en otras medidas. Si un fabricante diseña sus cuadros con el ángulo del tubo de asiento iguales para todas sus medidas, creo que cualquiera que sea el tamaño del cuadro vas a necesitar un asiento mas atrás para una proporción de medidas de tu cuerpo. Si varia el angulo dependiendo del tamaño del cuadro, quizas lo que digo no tenga sentido (bueno, ni si quiera se si lo que digo tiene mucho sentido). Una vez que ajustaste el asiento, ya te preocupas que tan lejos o cerca quieres los puños de los manubrios, y en base a eso escoges el cuadro y potencia.

Esto es unicamente en relación a que si el asiento tiene setback o no. Si escoges un cuadro muy chico, quizás vas a necesitr un poste de 900 mm (exagerando), o una potencia de 200mm...

No se dimensionar muy bien los tamaños de bici con la estatura de uno, pero a ojo de un cubero medio borracho miope, por la estatura y la distancia relativa de la Tierra a la quinta luna de Jupiter el 23 de marzo de 1782, quizas sí sea un cuadro un poco pequeño para alguien de 1.75 mts, pero como dicen por ahi, es cuestión de gustos.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola, a juzgar por lo salido que está el poste de asiento, yo creo que sí te queda chico el cuadro. 
Intenta probar uno mediano y si te sientes mejor, pues ya sabrás qué talla eres. 
Por ejemplo, yo mido 1.78 y tengo dos bicis, las dos tienen el top tube de 23.5 pulgadas y una mide 17" de seat tube y la otra 19", y he probado bicis más chicas y no me siento a gusto. 

saludos


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos yo tuve una flux small con horst link y ahora tengo una mediana con TNT, aunque me acomodé con las dos preferí la mediana por comodidad, mido 1.67 en la mediana uso una potencia de 90 mm y un poste sin setback, en la small tenia un poste con setback y una potencia de 100.
Por otro lado Luis es mas alto que yo y se acomodaba perfecto en la small, supongo que dependerá de como te sientas en la cleta, si te acomodaste pues ya estuvo, si tienes chance prueba una mediana y de ahí decide que prefieres.
Muy bonita tu bici!

El Rivas


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Gracias, de hecho ayer salí a dar una rodada y me siento agusto, la bajada muy rapida ( varios se quedaron atrás ....jejeje ) y tecnica. Quizas es solo la sensación de saber como me acomodaría en una mediana, y si, creo que quizas un poco más largo el TT no estaría de más no se si una potencia mas larga resolveria esta sensación


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Para que no se levante la llanta delantera al subir....*



the last biker said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> La Flux en cuestion está diseñada para una horquilla de 100 mms. de tal forma que con una de 120 en las subidas con algo de dificultad se va a levantar la llanta si no se pone énfasis en empujar el manubrio y un poco de body english , mas que el tubo seatback le ayudaría una potencia un poco mas larga digamos de 110 mms 0° de inclinación .
> 
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimados :

Soluciones que me vienen a la mente para evitar que en las subidas se levante la llanta delantera , sin tomar en cuenta lo que ya todos sabemos que hay que mover el cuerpo hacia adelante y poner más peso en el manubrio y también sentandose mas hacia la punta del asiento .

Las ideas van in crescendo desde la mas económica :

1.- Quitar los espaciadores que están por debajo de la potencia , de ésta forma el manubrio quedará un poco mas abajo y facilitara la posición en subida ( obvio en detrimento de la bajada )

2.- Quitar el poste de asiento setback y probar con un recto , con éste cambio se consigue centrar mejor el cuerpo sobre la bici y se sube mejor , también una posicion bien centrada ayuda mucho con el control y al hacer body english , ya lo dijo correctamente Roberto , lo primero es ajustar el asiento , antes de comprar el poste recto vale la pena pedir uno prestado a un amigo ,en una tienda o taller para probar .

3.- Cambiar la potencia por una mas larga y de 0° , antes de comprar la potencia vale la pena pedir una prestada a un amigo ,en una tienda o taller para probar .

4.- Probar con una horquilla de 100 mms. (que es la indicada para ese modelo de Flux ) esos 20 mms. de diferencia es mucho para un geometría como la de las Flux pre DW , antes de comprar la horquilla vale la pena pedir una prestada a un amigo . En una tienda o taller no creo que la presten , pero quien sabe.....

Respecto a la cantidad de poste de asiento expuesto fuera del cuadro no tiene ninguna importancia , o no hay recomendaciones digamos claras al respecto , siendo muy exigentes podría afectar solo el aspecto estético de la bici , en lo que si hay claras recomendaciones es en la cantidad de poste de asiento que debe entrar dentro del tubo del asiento , o sea lo que importa es lo que metes.... no lo que dejas afuera ...., las bicis Turner sabemos que son largas y bajas , sus tubos de asiento son bastantes cortos en comparación de otras marcas .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

biker231 said:


> Gracias, de hecho ayer salí a dar una rodada y me siento agusto, la bajada muy rapida ( varios se quedaron atrás ....jejeje ) y tecnica. Quizas es solo la sensación de saber como me acomodaría en una mediana, y si, creo que quizas un poco más largo el TT no estaría de más no se si una potencia mas larga resolveria esta sensación


Cuadro chico/mediano, potencia de 75/100mm, poste de asiento recto/con ángulo, tijera de 100/120mm... de todos modos, el singletrack de Etzatlán siempre lo bajas cargando la bici ¿qué mas dá?   

¡Saludos!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

blatido said:


> Cuadro chico/mediano, potencia de 75/100mm, poste de asiento recto/con ángulo, tijera de 100/120mm... de todos modos, el singletrack de Etzatlán siempre lo bajas cargando la bici ¿qué mas dá?
> 
> ¡Saludos!


Zazz, si lo conoces. :thumbsup:


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hola mi estimado blatido..... no te hemos visto, y eso de que siempre la cargo la Bici..... por cierto a quièn le viste los espalda en la bajada de Vallarta o en la misma de Etzatlàn ??  
Saludos y echa un phone... para rodar este prox. domingo :thumbsup:


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

biker231 said:


> Hola mi estimado blatido..... no te hemos visto, y eso de que siempre la cargo la Bici..... por cierto a quièn le viste los espalda en la bajada de Vallarta o en la misma de Etzatlàn ??
> Saludos y echa un phone... para rodar este prox. domingo :thumbsup:


Es que rodar adelante todo el tiempo es enfadoso, hay que irlos esperando...  Nos hablamos para el fin, nomás que no sea muy tempra porque el sábado voy al concierto de QK y seguro me desvelo...


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

*mediano*

Consegui este mediano, ahora a ver como me siento y pues a regalar el otro :nono: , no queda otra, son cosas solamente, ya me anda por probar el nuevo......


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Son el mismo cuadro? se ve muy diferente el color.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Ahora si vas a poder usar un poste sin setback y una potencia mas corta, vas a sentir mas vivo el manejo y más cómodo también.
Felicidades, :thumbsup: por cierto pudiera salir un cliente para la S.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

si riptoc, es el mismo cuadro, de hecho en la realidad es mas como el de las 2 primeras fotos, la dif. en el tono ha de ser por la luz, flash....etc. y gracias doc, ya lo estaremos probando y te platico como lo sentí....


----------



## ratmac (Jun 13, 2008)

si estas vendiendo el cuadro chico de la flux echame un mensaje o avisame en este thread my hermano esta buscando algo de ese estilo.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Mensaje enviado, saludos


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Y........., como lo sentiste, ya tienes varias salidas y no has dicho nada.
Salu2.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hola Doc, la verdad excelente.... en la subida responde bastante bién y de bajada muy rapida, segura, hacia donde apuntes te sigue , de hecho este sabado pasado bajando del Vigia 3 me aventó una piedra la llanta trasera y no se si fué buen manejo o la bici ayudó bastante pero me salve de un buén ma..(/%&·$%...zo
Y hace 2 domingos salí con un cuate que acaba de comprar una Epic Expert.... cambiamos bicis en una bajada corta pero al final solo dijo..... ah se sientre super bién .... yo era un fan de las Epic pero la verdad no creo que la vuelva a cambiar...


----------



## La Ley (Jun 23, 2010)

*Cuadro Turner*

Hola biker, sigue en venta tu cuadro ? hace unos dias te escribi en ML, y hasta ahora puedo comunicarme contigo, si aun lo vendes me gustaria que me contactaras en mi mail, luisdardonr de hot
Saludos


----------

